# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Bagaimana Cara Membuat Komunitas Koi di Daerah

## iwankptb

Om, mungkin bisa disharing bagaimana caranya membuat komunitas Koi di daerahku di kota Bontang bisa rame ya. Sampai saat ini hanya segelintir saja yang mempunyai Hobby Koi. Pedagang ikan Koi lokal yang dulunya lumayan rame sekarang sudah tidak jual lagi. 
Ibukota Samarinda dan Balikpapan saja belum pernah mengadakan kontes Koi seperti kota2 lain.
Kalau ketemu teman yang sehobby rasanya kok senang banget ya bisa sharing. Tapi kalau main ke rumah pengennya ikan gratis.  :Heh:  Ndak masalah sih cuman kok ndak enak hati kalau kasih ikan yang jelek.
Komunitas yang sudah ada saat ini adalah Mancing Mania dan Kicau Mania yang rutin kumpul dan lomba. Mudah2an saran dan pengalamannya bisa membantu. :Eek2: 

Terima kasih,

----------


## sgotama

hehehehe...
Om Iwan ternyata suka bagi2 hibah...hehehe...
ayo om Iwan bantu galang penggemar Koi....sudah ada website buat koi lover di Borneo om sebernarnya...ya cuman itu, kayaknya sepi peminat...
ayo mana lagi anggota Koi's dari Kaltim???

----------


## rvidella

bagusnya adain pameran om di pusat keramaian nah dari situ mungkin akan berdatangan penghobbist

hal ini pernah dilakukan di cirebon oleh pak awwal dan juga di probolinggo oleh pak achmad teja utama

----------


## showa

Om Iwan.................


sepertinya memang perlu semacam obrol obrol ya sekedar obrol pagi..........atau obrol sore sambil liat liat ikan koi...........
tdk perlu muluk muluk.................

sering sering aja obrol obrol soal ikan koi atau kolam atau teman teman koi........
jika pertemuan itu mengalir apa adanya tampa ada unsur apa apa............sekedar silaturahim diantara kawan sehobi biasanya di selingan obrol pasti akan ada yg memberikan usul.........

sementara usul itu di tampung dulu aja sambil menjajaki sampai sejauh mana kawan kawan tadi memang mau bersilaturahim......
lambat laun jika sudah terasa nyaman biasanya ............

apapun dapat terwujud dgn baik.......

sesuatu yg baik biasanya akan terjawab dgn baik om,.............dan biasanya lebih solid karena didasari rasa pertemanan dan keinginan utk bergaul mencari teman bukan utk mencari peluang.

sendiri, berdua atau berlebih orang bukan halangan utk menjalin tali silaturahim,........dan membentuk suatu ikatan apapun itu namanya........yg terpenting adalah kawan kawan tadi datang dgn hati yg gembira dan suka serta tulus.........

percayalah ini sangat penting jika saja pada suatu saat mendapat terpaan angin maka pondasi silaturahim ini akan terjaga dgn baik karena didasari pergaulan bukan hal yg lain.

saya percaya pasti akan terwujud om, pelan tapi pasti...............

mari kawan kawan di bontang dan sekitarnya panggilan silaturahim telah di kumandangkan silahkan hadir menikmati begitu nikmatnya kebersamaan itu.

karena ikan koi lah kita bersilaturahim,.............memang hebat siapa sangka..........?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear om iwankptb,

Dalam data KOI-S Magazine, pada edisi No. 13 pembaca majalah non member di ketiga kota itu berjumlah 20 orang, dengan rincian:
-. Samarinda, 13 orang
-. Bontang, 0 orang (belum ada agennya), dan
-. Balikpapan, 7 orang

Mungkin mereka adalah penggemar yang potensial diajak bergabung. Bagaimana kalau untuk menarik mereka om iwankptb membuat semacam paguyuban (tidak perlu formal AD/ART) dengan menggunakan tempat tertentu (rumah om iwankptb?) sebagai sekretariat? Saya akan mempublikasikannya dalam KOI-S Magazine dan mudah - mudahan bisa menarik mereka untuk bergabung. Cuma sekadar usulan aja om...

----------


## iwankptb

Saya pernah ditawarin juga untuk menjadi perwakilan Koi Borneo di Bontang tapi saya belum berani karena pasti butuh waktu luang yang cukup dan strategi yang jitu. 
Tapi saya tetap mencoba untuk mendekati teman2 kantor. Ada beberapa yang memelihara koi di rumahnya. Tapi belum sempat nengok kolamnya. Takut mengganggu kalau bertamu tidak tepat waktu. Juga ada yang kapok karena Koinya mati terus.
Selain itu, mungkin bisa disharing kiat apa saja untuk mengapresiasi kolam dan isinya tanpa menyinggung si empunya. Juga supaya tidak terkesan menggurui tapi dengan maksud memberikan wawasan. 
Mungkin diinformasikan saja forum Kois, dipenjimen majalah Kois dan buku Koi Kichi. He3. 
Tapi pengalaman pribadi hal yang paling berkesan dan melekat di kepala dan ingatan adalah melihat dengan mata kepala sendiri bagaimana Koi Jumbo Kohaku berukuran 1 Meter sebesar Bayi berenang di kolam seukuran kolam renang. Buat kesengsem dan menjadi obsesi. Cuma sayang belum punya Koi Jumbo seperti itu. Masih butuh waktu yang lama dan belajar.
Ada niatan juga sih kalau sudah punya Koi Jumbo yang Show Quality bisa ngadain pameran di Mall untuk membangun komunitas Koi di kota tercintaku. 
Mudah2an ada juga Senior di Balikpapan yang mau keluarin duit buat pameran di tempat2 keramaian biar Komunitas Koi cepat terbentu. 
Tolong support dari jauh ya Om.

----------


## sgotama

Om Ajik, 
kalau boleh tahu Koi's di Balikpapan dijual dimana/ agennya siapa ya om?



> Dear om iwankptb,
> 
> Dalam data KOI-S Magazine, pada edisi No. 13 pembaca majalah non member di ketiga kota itu berjumlah 20 orang, dengan rincian:
> -. Samarinda, 13 orang
> -. Bontang, 0 orang (belum ada agennya), dan
> -. Balikpapan, 7 orang
> 
> Mungkin mereka adalah penggemar yang potensial diajak bergabung. Bagaimana kalau untuk menarik mereka om iwankptb membuat semacam paguyuban (tidak perlu formal AD/ART) dengan menggunakan tempat tertentu (rumah om iwankptb?) sebagai sekretariat? Saya akan mempublikasikannya dalam KOI-S Magazine dan mudah - mudahan bisa menarik mereka untuk bergabung. Cuma sekadar usulan aja om...

----------


## Abied

Sekedar sharing aja Om..
Dulu kita diMadiun juga susah banget nemuin penggemar Koi karena Madiun Kota Kecil..
Lewat Koi-s kita nemuin beberapa temen dan akhirnya intens komunikasi dan pada akhirnya kopi darat juga.. dari kumpul kumpul itu akhirnya dapat ide pameran untuk menjaring lebih banyak temen.. 
Kebetulan setelah itu ada salah satu Bank yaitu Bank BRI punya event "Pesta Rakyat BRI" dan kebetulan kita ada channel orang dalam BRI akhirnya dapat 1 stan gratis yg luasnya 5x5m dengan semangat membara untuk menjaring temen2 sesama penghobi kita keluarkan koleksi kita seadanya lumayan 3 bak fiber berhasil kita pamerkan.. Kita tampilkan Koi koi ukuran 45-65cm berbagai jenis. Dulu juga dapet bantuan majalah Koi-s edisi2 lama dari temen2 Jogja yg juga sub moderator regional Jogja dan beberapa saya bagikan ke Pejabat2 Pemerintah Kota Madiun dan Pejabat2 BRI yg hadir di acara tersebut untuk lebih memperkenalkan Koi. Dan event Pameran itu akan kita coba usahakan rutin tian tahun dengan nebeng di event Bank BRI tersebut.
Dari situ akhirnya kita dapat tambahan temen yg selama ini kita cari2. Mungkin salah satu usaha kita temen2 Madiun bisa menginspirasi temen2 di Kalimantan untuk menjaring temen2 sesama penghobi ikan Koi.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik, 
> kalau boleh tahu Koi's di Balikpapan dijual dimana/ agennya siapa ya om?


 Nama Agen: Terang TB, 
Alamat: JL. LETJEND. SUPRAPTO RT.1/18, Balikpapan
Telp: 05427020556

----------


## etanoir

salam semuanya.
baru nongkrong lagi disini.
sekarang saya domisili di balikpapan.
mau tanya tentang kualitas air disini soalnya air PDAM nya di rumah kuning. Terus memungkinkan ndak ya di balikpapan bikin sumur jet pump untuk air kolam? bagus ndak?

----------


## sgotama

Halo Om, 
Salam Kenal. Rata-rata sih hobiis koi disini pake air pdam aja. tapi ada master koi di bpp yang pakai air tanah, dimana dia bilang jauh lebih bagus dan aman ( sudah di treatment). 
Saya pribadi pakai air pdam saja kok. Kalau takut air kuning, mungkin di treatment dengan carbon aja dulu.

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

> Sekedar sharing aja Om..
> Dulu kita diMadiun juga susah banget nemuin penggemar Koi karena Madiun Kota Kecil..
> Lewat Koi-s kita nemuin beberapa temen dan akhirnya intens komunikasi dan pada akhirnya kopi darat juga.. dari kumpul kumpul itu akhirnya dapat ide pameran untuk menjaring lebih banyak temen.. 
> Kebetulan setelah itu ada salah satu Bank yaitu Bank BRI punya event "Pesta Rakyat BRI" dan kebetulan kita ada channel orang dalam BRI akhirnya dapat 1 stan gratis yg luasnya 5x5m dengan semangat membara untuk menjaring temen2 sesama penghobi kita keluarkan koleksi kita seadanya lumayan 3 bak fiber berhasil kita pamerkan.. Kita tampilkan Koi koi ukuran 45-65cm berbagai jenis. Dulu juga dapet bantuan majalah Koi-s edisi2 lama dari temen2 Jogja yg juga sub moderator regional Jogja dan beberapa saya bagikan ke Pejabat2 Pemerintah Kota Madiun dan Pejabat2 BRI yg hadir di acara tersebut untuk lebih memperkenalkan Koi. Dan event Pameran itu akan kita coba usahakan rutin tian tahun dengan nebeng di event Bank BRI tersebut.
> Dari situ akhirnya kita dapat tambahan temen yg selama ini kita cari2. Mungkin salah satu usaha kita temen2 Madiun bisa menginspirasi temen2 di Kalimantan untuk menjaring temen2 sesama penghobi ikan Koi.


kapan adain pameran lagi???

----------


## Abied

> kapan adain pameran lagi???


Kemarin sebenernya ditawarin lg ama BRI tp berhubung komunikasi dgn temen2 agak tersendat terus acaranya mepet dan beberapa temen dulu yg gabung juga repot akirnya gak ikut pameran lg.. 
Gimana kalo taun depan kita ikutan lg...? Tp Om Tjahyono keluarin koleksinya yo hehehehe...

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

> Kemarin sebenernya ditawarin lg ama BRI tp berhubung komunikasi dgn temen2 agak tersendat terus acaranya mepet dan beberapa temen dulu yg gabung juga repot akirnya gak ikut pameran lg.. 
> Gimana kalo taun depan kita ikutan lg...? Tp Om Tjahyono keluarin koleksinya yo hehehehe...


SIP.. pasti di pamerin. SERIUS nih..  ::

----------


## Fachri Aliza

Yaa untuk bikin suatu komunitas koi nggak mudah juga karena membutuhkan orang yang hobi dan interest dengan koi apalagi kalo di daerah. Bisa aja nyoba kumpulin jaringan by sosial media atau mini spanduk yang ditaroh di beberapa spot misalkan salah satunya kerjasama dengan tempat penjualan ikan atau aquarium dimana sekiranya bisa publish spanduk untuk infoin dan narik banyak orang agar kebentuk komunitasnya. Tentunya untuk ngelakuin hal tersebut juga butuh modal apalagi untuk cetak spanduk otomatis harus nyari tempat digital printing yang murah.

----------


## showa

beberapa waktu yg lalu ada penggemar dari kalimantan jika tdk salah om Jimmy......., beliau rajin hadir di acara kontes kontes di jakarta dan beberapa daerah lainnya.
semoga beliau dapat hadir disini atau kawan yg memiliki nomer hp nya silahkan berbagi di room ini, biar kawan di kalimantan sana dapat bertemu dan obrol obrol dgn beliau.

disenggang acara kadang beliau suka bercerita kalo nga ada teman penggemar ikan koi lainnya di kalimantan sana, padahal sudah banyak ya om om.
om Jim, ini koleksi ikan koinya bagus bagus dan sudah breding pula.............semoga dgn adanya room ini maksud dan tujuan silaturahimnya dapat terjalin ya om om.

----------

